# Busted Lee H Sternberg



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know quite how to start this. After 50 years of smoking I have cancer. I saw the thread wondering what happened to me.

I had a hoarse voice in Costa Rica for 4 months. I read that a person should not have a hoarse voice for longer than 3 weeks without seeing a doctor. I tried sticking it out hoping it would get better but it got worse. 

I finally gave up and flew me and the dogs back to our home in Idaho. The VA docs say it is cancer on the right vocal cord. I have been going through all kinds of medical tests. If it didn't spread it is treatable and curable.

There is another problem in the lungs. That is the one I'm really worried about. They can't determine yet if it is some type of infection or cancer. I might know something on that next week. If that is cancer it becomes a major issue.

Added to all that mess is my laptop went tits up. I haven't had the time to research and buy a new one so this message is coming to you guys from the public library. 

I had a huge problem leaving at the airport in CR. They were not going to put my dogs on the plane at the last minute. The dogs were NUTS with crate aggression. They scared the shit out of the pussy Costa Ricans. 

I told them Continental Airlines flew them to CR and it was BS if they f**ked me and didn't fligh them back.They finally called the US Continental Airlines cargo chief and were told to put them on the plane if the crates were secure. They would not even go near the crates and had me double zip tieing the crates shut. They had me on the tarmac helping load the dogs into the plane cargo hold so the dogs would be calmer. This was Continental Airlines. Can you imagine a passenger on the tarmac with escorted guards loadind his own dogs in the US? The plane was 15 minutes late taking off because of all this ordeal.

When I got on the plane everone including the pilot, who was standing in the doorway, was pissed.

Anyway I'm hoping for the best. The hardest thing is waiting and not knowing. I can handle anything they throw at me. My biggest concern is my 8 year old son. I want him to have a Daddy for a while longer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyway I'm hoping for the best. The hardest thing is waiting and not knowing. I can handle anything they throw at me. My biggest concern is my 8 year old son. I want him to have a Daddy for a while longer.[/quote]

Stay Strong Lee, hope things are looking up for you!!! Best Wishes!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

This is not the update we were hoping for. You have my best wishes and prayers. Take care and again, best wishes.

-Cheers


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Shit Lee I'm sorry to hear this.

Stay strong and positive, that's the most important thing you can do for yourself and your son.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just keep going. There is always the chance that you could just have that little bit. I got my fingers crossed..... well as best they can cross.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry to hear about your troubles. 

Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear that, Lee. I'm hoping and praying for the best for you and your family.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Lee, hope you're able to work through it and come out good, this wasn't quite the comeback folks had been expecting I'm sure. Chin up, hope you get sorted.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Kick it's ass and throw it outta your body. Good luck. Stay in the fight!!!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Good luck Lee. I don't envy you and your fight. 

Julie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hang in their Lee! With all the well wishers here it doesn't have a chance with you.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lee of all the things, I would show concern for...the laptop is tops...cause many can't fix them. I want to pray for you and to think that this cancer issue IS a fix. One of the issues with smoking is lung damage...as you know, smoking does damage there, but again, I'm feeling that the fixing is always possible! With a positive spirit and following a quality program, I think we're stuck with you on the forum for too many years to come brother!!!

Now back to the computer...get a new one!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lee. When it rains, it pours! Hang in there, and as Dave says, "Kick it's ass!"
Your in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Good luck Lee. I'll be another one who's here pulling for you.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck Lee. I know you'll pull through and there is a lot of us here who'll be praying with you.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is crap. Lee you are tough so FIGHT like never before. Look at this as another opportunity to succeed. With you and all us praying, we all win.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Lee- wishing you a good prognosis , speedy treatment and a full recovery. There is hope, my mother had thyroid cancer in her 40's-- she conquered that , she had Lung cancer in her 60's ,she conquered that , she had breast cancer in her 70's and she conquered that. She is now 80 and has more drive and energy then one of those Dutch Shepherds.---Alan


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn buddy, I seriously thought you where locked up in someones basement.

I'm sorry to hear about the bad news, but be strong and stay positive. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm praying for you Lee .


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Brutal. I know you will take a page out of your bitch's book and fight for you and your family.

Sending you all my best thoughts and wishes....


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Lee, I really think you've got the edge here. You've got something worth fighting for. I'm pulling for you. Now stand up and punch it right in the f******** mouth!!!:-x


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Defiantly not the answer we were hoping to hear, sorry. How do laptops go tits up? Sorry again but nothing wrong with a little smile either


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll be praying for you Lee,


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> This is crap. Lee you are tough so FIGHT like never before. Look at this as another opportunity to succeed. With you and all us praying, we all win.


Damn straight!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Not the news we were expecting, hoping for.

Keep us updated and wishing you all the best from Texas.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee, way to bring the party down buddy.

Of course I'm kidding, but the most important thing besides your doctor is your attitude and I know you have one 

Your strong and you'll keep positive about things and get through it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

one more from me, lee--keep the faith, it's excruciating having to wait and not know, IME, the worst part.

at least once you know, you can formulate a game plan. my fingers are crossed for you and your son. 

and next time you go to CR, turn the dogs out of their crates at the airport, haha  might have some fun there, lol.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I appreciate all the good wishes. I actually thought about all this shit for a long time. 
I knew something was wrong. I considered riding it out in CR till the end and saying f**k it. I HATE HOSPITALS!

Then I decided that would not be fair to my kid.

I'm ready to battle.

I hope maybe I can go back to my tiny CR mountain pueblo someday. There is a lot of prayers going on there for me as well as here. Somehow I made lots of friends there despite my screwed up attitude.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Have the attitude of those damn Dutchies to fight every step of the way and you'll beat this in no time :grin: Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Keep strong Lee--you have the spirit to beat this if anyone does.

Go holistic--no refined food--no sugar--laugh a lot --spend lots of time with your family & dogs.

I know you can beat this!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Hang in there Lee....we are all praying & thinking only good thoughts for you & your family.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee as a father to a father thats all I can say. Theres nothing more worth fighting for than your own flesh and blood. Wish you the best of luck in your fight. We will all be praying for that K.O. punch.O


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> one more from me, lee--keep the faith, it's excruciating having to wait and not know, IME, the worst part.
> 
> at least once you know, you can formulate a game plan. my fingers are crossed for you and your son.
> 
> and next time you go to CR, turn the dogs out of their crates at the airport, haha  might have some fun there, lol.



I haven't explained all of it yet. The airport in Liberia, CR is all in one steel building. They made me take them out of the crate, one at a time, when I checked them in. Then they felt and looked around under the shredded newspaper. 

This all takes place right next to the people check in line. I suppose they look for drugs or bombs. One official was hiding behind a counter and the other was feeling around the crate with his eyes on my dog behind him about 30 feet away. There was total fear in his face. 

The dogs this whole time are going completely nuts trying to charge the guy right in front of the people in the check in line..

One of the reasons they told me in a few minutes before take off they would not take them was because my male was charging everything that moved inside the crate. He was "walking" the crate across the concrete floor in cargo.

I mentioned many times before that Costa Ricans have a real fear of any nasty ass, pissed off dogs. Mine were pissed off to the max. They didn't run out of steam when I picked them up. The guy in cargo told me the were totally pissed until they saw me.

These are dogs I have total control of until they even smell a airport. Then all bets are off.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee, my prayers are with you. As a cancer survivor, it can be done. Keep your hopes up. It's worth the fight. 

David


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee,

Keep fighting. My 36 year old brother was given 6 weeks to live two years ago. Thankfully he's still with us.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Stay strong and keep positive, good luck!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee, somehow the deafening silence your news has brought me seems to be preventing me from forming any kind of worthwhile thoughts except to say, I'm sorry. I had a feeling something wasn't right when you turned up missing and then I grew genuinely concerned for your well being when we didn't hear from you. 

I figure a whole lot can be done with the support from an army of people and Lord knows you got a while bunch of us on your side looking out for you. Take care of yourself and keep in touch.


----------



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

So sorry about this very rotten turn of events. I will be pulling for you along with everyone else...

(Glad you decided to head back up north to get it checked out!)

leih


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Lee,

I have 2 8yr olds (1boy, 1girl). You are his whole world--fight the good fight for him!!!!! It's worth it. 
Take care of yourself. Lots of healing thoughts to you.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Lee, somehow the deafening silence your news has brought me seems to be preventing me from forming any kind of worthwhile thoughts except to say, I'm sorry. I had a feeling something wasn't right when you turned up missing and then I grew genuinely concerned for your well being when we didn't hear from you.
> 
> I figure a whole lot can be done with the support from an army of people and Lord knows you got a while bunch of us on your side looking out for you. Take care of yourself and keep in touch.


Ya, what she says! I couldn’t have said it better, except I never know what to say


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn Buddy, I was thinking that you were just drunk in a ditch after a long weekend of cock fighting. Sorry to hear about this, but I think you can fight it. We all all pulling for you man.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's to hoping all turns out well for you Lee, people fight it and win everyday, chin up man!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee,

There have been major developments in the fight against cancer over the years. Your chances of beating it are stronger now then at any point in history.
On a lighter note, when I first read the topic I thought you'd been arrested


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm wishing you the best, Lee. Keep your head up.


----------

